# Jason vs. Michael



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Maybe Z will correct me if I put this in the wrong place but here it goes. Based on what we've seen over the years the murders dished out by these two, the recent ass whooping handed down to Freddy Kruegrer By Voorhees, and the ninth halloween flick in production, my question is this: Who would win? It took me a little while to decide but I finally came to the conclusion that Jason would win. Though they're both indestructible, Jasons already dead and still moving about this earth(it's just impossible to kill the bloody bastard.) :voorhees:


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol... I am not sure who would win actually. I am not a fan of mixing to stories together or a fan of screwing and changing stories like most of Jason's films... lol... But I might watch it eventually. Omega I know you been telling me too but hell I am not sure if I should or not. I am very picky with my horror films. ^^


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I believe that this particular thread DOES belong in the Horror Movies Forum.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, so I moved it. 

Anyway, I think Jason would hand Myers his ass on a platter.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll make it unanimous. Voorhees would make bloody cold cuts out of Myers with his trusty trademark machete! :voorhees:


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I think it would be the same with Jason and Michael as it was with Jason and Freddy and that neither one would win, but have a constant battle in hell. I dunno...that's just my opinion.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

While both are practically indestructible, Myers comes off as a mindless automaton with a program that instructs him to kill. Voorhees, is methodical and strides about with a sense of purpose. He actually seems to believe in the job he's doing. Watch the *Friday the 13th* and *Halloween * movie's back-to-back, or as many as you can absorb in one sitting, and the truth will become immediately apparent. Myers is about the only Movie Maniac that could slug it out with Jason for a good while, but the outcome would never be in doubt. Krueger gave him a good whirl around the dance floor, and although *Freddy vs. Jason* was a good movie, there was a lot of fumbling of the ball in my opinion. If you want me to go into detail, I will on this one point: Jason is Dead! He's a Zombie. How the **** was he susceptible to the tranquilizer injected into him to transport him back to Camp Crystal Lake? If you want to go off into left field here, Freddy shouldn't have been able to have ANY influence, in the guise of Pamela Voorhees or any other, because Krueger only attacks in dreams, and with the exception of that one scene JASON WAS AWAKE THE WHOLE TIME!!!

One last thing that is somewhat related: Why didn't Betsy Palmer reprise the Pamela Voorhees role? Does anyone know?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I think they would finish up in a dead heat!


----------

